# عاجل ارجو المساعدة ( دائرة ايجاد اشارة القمر الصناعي) satellite finder



## هاي هاوس (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اعزائي مهندسي ومهندسات ملتقى المهندسين العرب احييكم واقدم لك فائق الشكرو الامتنان لما تبذلوه من جهود جبارة في خدمة الهندسة العربية داخل بيتنا الصغير هذا ..

ارجو المساعدة في تقديم دائرة الكترونية لكاشف اشارة القمر الصناعي satellite signal finder meter من النوع البسيط كما موضوح في الصورة ادناه :






المواصفات:

*Features:*
1) 75 ohm BS type F outlet
2) Inside installed micro lamp and buzzer
3) *Input frequency:* 950 - 2250MHz
4) *Min. input level:* -40dBm
5) *Max. input level:* -10dBm
6) *Power supply:* 13 - 18V DC

*Weight*: Less than 1 lb. 
*Dimensions*: 4 1/2"W x 2 1/2"H x 1 1/8"D 
*Gain*: 17dB
*Input Frequency*: 950 ~ 2300 GHz
*Power*: 13 ~ 18 VDC (From receiver)






هذا الجهاز يستخدم في المساعدة بايجاد اشارة القمر عند تنصيب الصحن اللاقط للاقمار الصناعية التي تبث القناوات التلفزيونية الفضائية حيث يربط بين الصحن اللاقط بالLNB وجهاز الريسيفر ويتحسس لاي اشارة او تردد للاقمار المراد ايجادها 
هناك عدة انواع من كاشف اشارة القمر منها مايحتوي على شاشة LCD ويحتوي على كودات الصورة والصوت ويكون محمول ولا يحتلج الى ريسيفر لانه فولتيته تجهز عن طريق باتري داخلي 
ومنها البسيط كما موضح بالصور مجرد مؤشر وبازر واحيانا LID DIOD
وهذا النوع رخيص ومتوفر في الاسواق العربية لكنه غير متوفر في محل اقامتي 

رابط لمعرفة المزيد

http://www.satellite-finder.net/?gclid=CMLDsKvHh5UCFQuZQwodQmGfrA


ارجوا المساعدة ولكم فائق الشكر والتقدير سلفا
تقبلوا تحياتي 
ودمتم بود

المهندس قاسم الموسوي
الصين /هانزو​


----------



## هاي هاوس (12 أغسطس 2008)

نكرر طلبنا وبشكل عاجل من الأخوه الكرام وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abohla (11 يونيو 2010)

اتقدم بالشكر لاحبتنا المشرفين في منتدانا النادرملتقى المهندسين العرب على مجهودهم في خدمت الشباب العربي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 يونيو 2010)

هاي هاوس قال:


> نكرر طلبنا وبشكل عاجل من الأخوه الكرام وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء




تكرر الطلب بعد ساعة ونصف فقط؟!! لكل ما يشغله و يدخل المنتدى حسب وقته

هذا رابط
http://www.khazama.com/project/satfinder/default-en.aspx


----------

